# Glee, new season..spoilers



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Ok Watched the 1st new one and was so disappointed. I can't believe what they have turned Sue into. She's not even funny any more. They need every viewer they need and the Tea party bit probably turned some viewers against them. I will still record it like I have done the past two years but will fast forward thru the dialog parts and just watch the singing.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I watched it last night. Compared to the disaster that was last season, this was pleasantly decent. 

I do like they are trying to go back to their roots of a high school Glee Club. 

Sue is Sue. The writers have no middle ground with her. character. She is either a complete whack job nasty person or she finally sees the error of her ways and is overly nice. 

I really enjoyed the production of "Take on me." Nice homage to the original video.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> I watched it last night. Compared to the disaster that was last season, this was pleasantly decent.
> 
> I do like they are trying to go back to their roots of a high school Glee Club.


I totally agree with this. I think it's clear that the original glee club members are so much more enjoyable to watch than the subsequent members. I thought Quinn was absolutely gorgeous.

I did enjoy new guy's "Mustang Sally".


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

First hour was dreadful and I vowed to stick with it because the series is almost over. The second hour (episode) felt a lot more like Glee again. And I mean Glee back in the beginning.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Yeah... Pretty much all the original kids (but no Finn). But are they all gonna "coach" the new team? 

It seems Q is back to stay? Not just for one episode? Oh.. and Brittany S. Pierce.  Love her.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Liked how Rachel sang "Let it go" when her "Mom" sang the original.

I loved "That's so Rachel" Carrot Top and Ted McGinley? surprised it lasted 1 commercial break.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Liked how Rachel sang "Let it go" when her "Mom" sang the original.
> 
> I loved "That's so Rachel" Carrot Top and Ted McGinley? surprised it lasted 1 commercial break.


I think it was Jm J Bullock rather than Ted McGinley but I could be wrong.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah... Pretty much all the original kids (but no Finn). But are they all gonna "coach" the new team?
> 
> It seems Q is back to stay? Not just for one episode? Oh.. and Brittany S. Pierce.  Love her.


Minor Preview Spoiler:


Spoiler



I saw Q in the background in the previews for next week. Not sure how many episodes she is going to be in, but I have seen Dianna post that she is in a number of episodes this season.


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> First hour was dreadful and I vowed to stick with it because the series is almost over. The second hour (episode) felt a lot more like Glee again. And I mean Glee back in the beginning.


This, exactly.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

i concur - i thought in the first half of the first hour it needed to be put out of its misery fast - but the second hour was far more old Glee and far more enjoyable.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Are all of the old "new" people gone for good except for Kitty? I know they made mention that Sue made them all transfer. But in Glee nothing seems to last forever....was wondering if anyone heard anything about those actors?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

kettledrum said:


> Are all of the old "new" people gone for good except for Kitty? I know they made mention that Sue made them all transfer. But in Glee nothing seems to last forever....was wondering if anyone heard anything about those actors?


Trouty Mouth is there. Though I guess he isn't really the newest of the new.

If Puck his back, maybe his brother comes back? Would nice to see Mareley back too.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Azlen said:


> I think it was Jm J Bullock rather than Ted McGinley but I could be wrong.


I think he goes by _Jim_ J Bullock now (it was "JM" back in his _Too Close for Comfort_ days), but that was him.

Also, for whatever reason, the opening credits say "fox presents" before showing the "glee" title card. You would think that Fox would want to distance itself from the show's final season...


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Trouty Mouth is there. Though I guess he isn't really the newest of the new.
> 
> If Puck his back, maybe his brother comes back? Would nice to see Mareley back too.


Yeah I was thinking the whole Jake, Marley, Ryder group, et al.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

According to the season 6 Wiki, it looks like, in addition to Kitty, Unique will return as well as Sugar Motta who was not in season 5.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Well, Vanessa Lengies did get 13 episodes of Mixology last season.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> You would think that Fox would want to distance itself from the show's final season...


why would they want to do that?

it was a huge hit and i am sure they made a gazillion dollars from music downloads and the tours, DVDs etc.

AND they are airing it


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> Yeah I was thinking the whole Jake, Marley, Ryder group, et al.


I know they weren't as popular as the originals, but I hope they bring them back. They still need 8 more members, and I don't really want to spend all season meeting new people just before it ends.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> why would they want to do that?
> 
> it was a huge hit and i am sure they made a gazillion dollars from music downloads and the tours, DVDs etc.
> 
> AND they are airing it


Was being the key word there. If they hadn't made the mistake of renewing it for two seasons after season four then they probably wouldn't be airing it. Putting it on Fridays and cutting the number of episodes shows they have no faith in it anymore. Why I don't think they are distancing themselves from it, I don't think they are actually embracing it all that much either.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

Shouldn't the Broadway producers be suing Rachel for breech of contract?


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

That was probably resolved before they did "That's so Rachel".


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

kettledrum said:


> Yeah I was thinking the whole Jake, Marley, Ryder group, et al.


I'm not sure I see how they're really going to develop the new characters much at all though with a shortened season so I'm not sure I see the point in leaving Jake, Ryder, and Marley.

With the writing staff's case of ADD and the additional plot lines they've laid down for this shortened season, not to mention a farewell to the show, I suspect we'll see minimal development of Dalton Girl, Husky Guy, Ambiguously Gay Football Player, and the Incest Cheerios.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I'm not sure I see how they're really going to develop the new characters much at all though with a shortened season so I'm not sure I see the point in leaving Jake, Ryder, and Marley.
> 
> With the writing staff's case of ADD and the additional plot lines they've laid down for this shortened season, not to mention a farewell to the show, I suspect we'll see minimal development of *Dalton Girl, Husky Guy, Ambiguously Gay Football Player, and the Incest Cheerios.*


lol

love the names


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Haven't watched this show in a few years. Turned it on with my kids in the room, hoping to catch some singing.

I had it on for 15 seconds.

IDIOT.
*****.
WHORE.

Becky, to Quinn.

I know it says TV-14, but was the show always like that?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

aindik said:


> Haven't watched this show in a few years. Turned it on with my kids in the room, hoping to catch some singing.
> 
> I had it on for 15 seconds.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't judge an hour show by 15 seconds, but it's always been an edgy show. If anything, it lost its edge over time.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I continue to enjoy the new episodes. 
Last week's was enjoyable.
I guess it's a case of too late after the fiasco of the last couple of seasons, but in all fairness, who knows what they had planned with the Finn character and how that might have completely thrown them off?
I won't miss it when it is gone, but will continue to watch until then.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

They are playing Becky in cartoon mode like they did Sue the first episode. This week Sue was completely different. Seems the writers cant make up their minds about her. The show lost a lot of people by playing up gay characters the first couple of years. This year they are really shoving it in your face. I am not an anti gay person but I think they are over doing it when most of the show revolved around Kurt/Bain, Brittney/Santana, the gay football player and now coach getting a sex change operation. The show has turned into a platform for its creator to use as political statement. Just bring back the singing.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I guess it's a case of too late after the fiasco of the last couple of seasons, but in all fairness, who knows what they had planned with the Finn character and how that might have completely thrown them off?


Sure, the sudden death of Cory Monteith was a big problem storywise but, I think that the big mistake was the writers trying to have their cake and eat it too in regards to follow the graduates in New York while trying to introduce and develop the new kids back in Lima.

Trying to stuff all of that into a one hour show was too much for them and as a result, everyone suffered.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

realityboy said:


> I wouldn't judge an hour show by 15 seconds, but it's always been an edgy show. If anything, it lost its edge over time.


If the show has that in it for 15 seconds, I can't watch it with my kids. It doesn't matter what's in the other 41 minutes.

With this particular show, if I can't watch it with my kids, I'm not going to watch it.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

aindik said:


> Haven't watched this show in a few years. Turned it on with my kids in the room, hoping to catch some singing.
> 
> I had it on for 15 seconds.
> 
> ...


I really don't like what they've done with Becky's character. They used to have some interesting things to say about the challenges people with DS face, but they've devolved into "hey, let's make the Down syndrome character shout obscenities! That's funny!" I find it really irritating.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TriBruin said:


> I really enjoyed the production of "Take on me." Nice homage to the original video.


(I think Sue is still funny..)

I can't believe I didn't realize they were doing "the 'Take on Me' thing" with the cartoons until they actually did the song.. sigh..

...and at first I was going nuts since I didn't remember Rachel getting a TV show. I had moved the last couple of eps of the season off my Tivo before I upgraded to a larger drive.. and hadn't gone back and watched them.. heh.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

aindik said:


> If the show has that in it for 15 seconds, I can't watch it with my kids. It doesn't matter what's in the other 41 minutes.
> 
> With this particular show, if I can't watch it with my kids, I'm not going to watch it.


Understandable, but even PG-13 movies get away with using the f-word once.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I did like the self-poking-fun-at when Kurt told Rachel that he keeps having a fantasy that he is running around town singing It's Too Late.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> I did like the self-poking-fun-at when Kurt told Rachel that he keeps having a fantasy that he is running around town singing It's Too Late.


I also like the self-poking-fun-at when someone acknowledges the logistics issues with having the original cast appear whenever it is convenient. I almost wish they hadn't graduated them. Almost no one said anything about Danny Amatullo being a student for 6 years...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

She can still show up on Glee, but Marley has just been cast to play Supergirl on the CBS series.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

aindik said:


> If the show has that in it for 15 seconds, I can't watch it with my kids. It doesn't matter what's in the other 41 minutes.
> 
> With this particular show, if I can't watch it with my kids, I'm not going to watch it.


You must have missed the fleshlight joke last week and turned it off too soon for the scissoring discussion this week. They do seem to be crossing the line a bit this season IMO.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> She can still show up on Glee, but Marley has just been cast to play Supergirl on the CBS series.


She can fly in from Vancouver as needed.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> She can fly in from Vancouver as needed.


On her own, apparently.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

nyc13 said:


> You must have missed the fleshlight joke last week and turned it off too soon for the scissoring discussion this week. They do seem to be crossing the line a bit this season IMO.


Brit and Santana have discussed scissoring before.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> On her own, apparently.


That's what I was going for.

However, it occurs to me that if Glee followed a more or less regular production schedule, most, if not all episodes are probably already in the can or at least already filmed.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Apparently Lea Michele swallowed/breathed in some of the fake snow during the making of the premiere this season and barfed.

It was on "World News Now", it's got to be true..


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> That's what I was going for. However, it occurs to me that if Glee followed a more or less regular production schedule, most, if not all episodes are probably already in the can or at least already filmed.


Agreed. That's why I said she could come back as in show up before the end.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Are people enjoying this season so far?

My husband and I are both finding this season to be odd, if we were to put it nicely. None of it is making any sense. Even the songs from last week's episode made me feel as though I was listening to the wrong XM station in the car.

At this point, I'm watching the final episodes as a completionist, more than actually enjoying the show. (I'm too OCD just to delete the Season Pass with so few episodes remaining.)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Marc said:


> Are people enjoying this season so far?
> 
> My husband and I are both finding this season to be odd, if we were to put it nicely. *None of it is making any sense*. Even the songs from last week's episode made me feel as though I was listening to the wrong XM station in the car.


To be fair, has Glee ever made sense?
I turned off my brain when watching this show way back in Season 1.

As for the different feel, I attribute that to the writers' case of Attention Deficit Disorder (or maybe it's just Ryan Murphy's case).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I wonder how much even Ryan Murphy paid any attention to the final season of Glee, or if he is busy off doing other shows like American Horror Story.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Was it just me or were the two performances of Vocal Adrenaline just atrocious? And I like those songs.

Sue's song had me rolling. Glee works best if you don't take it as a whole, just a bunch of one liners and music videos.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm honestly not sure what's not making sense.. seems like it's making as much sense as ever..

and I again repeat what I said long ago -- originally, the show was basically JUST songs.. and some of us (including me) wanted more plot. Then they put in more plot... and I admit the show was originally right -- go back to WAY more songs, less plot..

(yeah I know this is the last season..)


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I like this season more than I liked the last. The show is very outrageous and seems to be playing that up even more now that they are wrapping it up, but they also acknowledge that pretty regularly. I find absolutely no way to ground any of the things I see in this show--none of it could possibly be real. This last episode had Sue actually slamming kids' heads into lockers. And is the educational system in Ohio so horrifically screwed that it has to use a bunch of 18 or 19 years olds as "teachers"? Oh, now I've gotten started. Silly me.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Tracy said:


> And is the educational system in Ohio so horrifically screwed that it has to use a bunch of 18 or 19 years olds as "teachers"?


If you are talking about Rachel and Kurt, they aren't teachers - they're not teaching any classes or giving out any official grades. Think of them as the equivalent of football coaches that don't teach classes.

Besides, it has been at least two years since Rachel and Kurt graduated from high school (there were a couple of time jumps at the end of last season, so they're currently in the 2014-15 school year), so they would be at least 20...

I'm pretty sure the whole point of Season 6 is to do two things:
(a) Get the original cast on screen as much as possible, as apparently those are the only people the remaining fans ever wanted to see;
(b) Have a new glee club for the purpose of selling "New Directions" songs somewhere along the line on iTunes.

And we get it already - nobody knows the names of the band members. In fact, nobody knows the actors' names, either, since they are never credited, just like the "filler" New Directions/Troubletones "singers" who show up for a number and then disappear, even during the awards ceremonies.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Also, for whatever reason, the opening credits say "fox presents" before showing the "glee" title card. You would think that Fox would want to distance itself from the show's final season...


It's not just Glee; I saw "FOX Presents" at the start of the opening credits of _Sleepy Hollow_ as well.

*EDIT:* And _New Girl_ (but not _The Mindy Project_, so I am assuming it is limited to Fox-produced shows.
That leaves five that I haven't checked (or haven't had a new episode recently): Empire, Backstrom, The Simpsons, Family Guy, and Bob's Burgers.

I can see The Simpsons making some sort of joke about it, the way it did when the Fox "bug" started appearing in the bottom right corner (in one couch gag, everybody gets off the couch and tries to "stamp it out" with their feet), and maybe the store to the right of Bob's Burgers can be "FOX PRESENTS - for all your fox-based gift needs")


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I liked how Rachel didn't know the names of the kids from the past year and called them "Puck's Brother, cross dressing Mercedes and the one with the fat mom"

lolz

It's like they read social media and discussion boards and see what fans say, then incorporate that into the show.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I liked how Rachel didn't know the names of the kids from the past year and called them "Puck's Brother, cross dressing Mercedes and the one with the fat mom"
> 
> lolz
> 
> It's like they read social media and discussion boards and see what fans say, then incorporate that into the show.


Does Rachel actually know the names of Dalton Girl, Husky Guy, Ambiguously Gay Football Player, and the Incest Cheerios?

I sure don't.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Does Rachel actually know the names of Dalton Girl, Husky Guy, Ambiguously Gay Football Player, and the Incest Cheerios?
> 
> I sure don't.


Sure you do. You just named 'em


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

"Incest Cheerios" cracked me up this past week-

Male Incest Cheerio: I hear that Rachel has a history of making these things all about herself..
Female Incest Cheerio: If you're going to say something like that, you should use your inside, telepathic voice....
Male Incest Cheerio: (stares intently at Female Incest Cheerio)
Female Incest Cheerio: Got it! 

I laughed myself silly! :up::up:


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I actually expect the twins to bump fists and say "wonder twin powers activate!"


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I actually expect the twins to bump fists and say "wonder twin powers activate!"


That would be EPIC!!!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> the one with the fat mom"


Did she just disappear or was there actually a story explanation? (Err, I said, maybe in this thread, that I accidentally skipped I think the last 2 eps of last season -- will go back and watch them at some point.)


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

mattack said:


> Did she just disappear or was there actually a story explanation?


They said all the remaining members of the Glee Club were forced to transfer schools by Sue except the Cheerio who was needed for the Cheerios.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Does Rachel actually know the names of Dalton Girl, Husky Guy, Ambiguously Gay Football Player, and the Incest Cheerios?
> 
> I sure don't.


I don't either.

Still not sure how they're going to get to 12 members to fulfill the only Glee Club rule that anyone ever remembers, according to Sue. Maybe they can include the band!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> I don't either.
> 
> Still not sure how they're going to get to 12 members to fulfill the only Glee Club rule that anyone ever remembers, according to Sue. Maybe they can include the band!


The same way they did for 2013 Nationals - just add random Cheerios. There's nothing in the rules that says that they actually have to sing; there just have to be 12 in the choir. (There's also nothing in the rules that says they have to be present for the awards ceremony.) Not being able to sing didn't stop Mike Chang from being in New Directions, now did it?

And there's a reason it's the only rule that anyone remembers; it's the only rule that never changes.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

You don't even have to be in high school. Wasn't there a senior citizens choir once?

I wish Glee hadn't veered so much to the absurd. It would have been nice to see a more realistic portrayal of show choir. I think there is plenty of humor and drama in a real competition setting. You could still have the splashy production numbers....just make them be fantasy, like they do now.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Tracy said:


> You don't even have to be in high school. Wasn't there a senior citizens choir once?


The senior citizens' choir was from a continuation/alternative High School.



Tracy said:


> I wish Glee hadn't veered so much to the absurd. It would have been nice to see a more realistic portrayal of show choir.


"Realistic" in what way? Having little choreography (so no more choirs like Vocal Adrenaline or The Warblers seeming as if they have one or two singers and everybody else is a professional dancer lip-syncing to someone else's background vocals, since that's what they're doing)? Not being able to perform whatever songs are current hits as they can't afford the rights, assuming the rights are even available? Having competitions where the judges have at least the slightest idea what they are doing, or how they should be judging?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> Did she just disappear or was there actually a story explanation? (Err, I said, maybe in this thread, that I accidentally skipped I think the last 2 eps of last season -- will go back and watch them at some point.)


She transferred to Argo City High.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> The senior citizens' choir was from a continuation/alternative High School.
> 
> "Realistic" in what way? Having little choreography (so no more choirs like Vocal Adrenaline or The Warblers seeming as if they have one or two singers and everybody else is a professional dancer lip-syncing to someone else's background vocals, since that's what they're doing)? Not being able to perform whatever songs are current hits as they can't afford the rights, assuming the rights are even available? Having competitions where the judges have at least the slightest idea what they are doing, or how they should be judging?


No, I don't mean more 'realistic' in a way that would make the show completely boring. Here are changes I would make:

1. Slowly build a song list for each competition and mostly stick to it--the show can be other songs that are not to be performed competitively or are fantasy sequences.

2. Have Regional, Sectional, Super-Sectional, State and finally (and rarely) the National Competition. Have a reasonable amount of normal high schools in each competition. Maybe there would be a private high school with a bunch of ringer boys (Warblers) and maybe there would be performing arts high school with a Vocal Adrenaline unbeatability about them....but that would pop in at higher levels of competition.

3. Don't have so many over-the-top characters that couldn't possibly be real. No more Sue, that Principal guy, Britney, the high school Slushy bullies, etc. Keep that craziness in the fantasy section of the show.

I guess I'm looking for a more traditional TV teen drama along the lines of Dawson's Creek or whatever, but with song and dance--some actually happening due to the Show Choir setting and some in people's heads or just accepted, like music in a Broadway musical is just accepted.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

No Britney?


/unsubscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Tracy said:


> I guess I'm looking for a more traditional TV teen drama along the lines of Dawson's Creek or whatever, but with song and dance--some actually happening due to the Show Choir setting


That's another show. It's not GLEE.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> That's another show. It's not GLEE.


It's Smash

But set in high school


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Tracy said:


> You don't even have to be in high school. Wasn't there a senior citizens choir once?
> 
> I wish Glee hadn't veered so much to the absurd. It would have been nice to see a more realistic portrayal of show choir. I think there is plenty of humor and drama in a real competition setting. You could still have the splashy production numbers....just make them be fantasy, like they do now.


That reminds me of the complaint I had about Smash - I wanted a realistic drama about Broadway, but Smash quickly became very unrealistic and very melodramatic.

(I still think an actual, serious drama set among the stars and the creatives of Broadway has loads of potential. Unfortunately, there's no chance of that, at least until the memory of Smash fades.)



jsmeeker said:


> It's Smash
> 
> But set in high school


Not really, as noted above.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

But they want it like Dawson's Creek.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> That's another show. It's not GLEE.


I know but That Don Guy asked. Glee is what it is. I watch it. But I would like it much better and believe it would have lasted longer if they had gone less outrageous.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> No Britney?
> 
> /unsubscribe to your newsletter.


I know. I like her. But now she is a math genius at Harvard or something? Come on.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Tracy said:


> I guess I'm looking for a more traditional TV teen drama along the lines of Dawson's Creek or whatever, but with song and dance--some actually happening due to the Show Choir setting and some in people's heads or just accepted, like music in a Broadway musical is just accepted.


Simpsons already did it.. Err, I mean.. "Hull High", 1990... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098826/combined

OK, I don't remember if it actually was "a more traditional TV teen drama".. but I do remember it had singing.. I seem to remember a teen girl singing on a bus bench after she found out she was pregnant...


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Spoiler about Coach Bieste:


Spoiler



People magazine has a preview showing how Coach Bieste will look as man in an upcoming episode on February 13. You can see the article with picture here.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

comment about that spoiler:



Spoiler



The really funny, and possibly correct usage of ironic(??) thing is that people were originally saying that Bieste looked like a female version of the PREVIOUS character that was on the show..


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Queso por Dos!

Queso por Dos!


I was scared of Greek yogurt. Then I added a box of sugar to it.




Oh my..

I <3 you Brittany S. Pierce


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Queso por Dos! Queso por Dos! I was scared of Greek yogurt. Then I added a box of sugar to it. Oh my.. I <3 you Brittany S. Pierce


+1000

This was a very early Glee-like episode.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tracy said:


> I know. I like her. But now she is a math genius at Harvard or something? Come on.


Addressed and answered.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Yeah.. 

Mr. Chow is her dad. But not her biological dad.

lolz


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> The senior citizens' choir was from a continuation/alternative High School.
> 
> "Realistic" in what way? Having little choreography (so no more choirs like Vocal Adrenaline or The Warblers seeming as if they have one or two singers and everybody else is a professional dancer lip-syncing to someone else's background vocals, since that's what they're doing)? Not being able to perform whatever songs are current hits as they can't afford the rights, assuming the rights are even available? Having competitions where the judges have at least the slightest idea what they are doing, or how they should be judging?


Aren't music rights a fixed price?


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I'm curious about that, too. According to Wikipedia's article on compulsory license:


> Under UK patent law, a compulsory license is different from a statutory license. Under statutory license, the rate is fixed by law, whereas in case of compulsory license, the rate is left to be negotiated.


My guess is that if there is an established rate, it's set by ASCAP.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

IIRC, the compulsory license doesn't cover things like use in movies and TV shows. Anything with synchronization of the music to video requires the consent of the copyright holder, which can be withheld. The compulsory license is for things like playing the songs on radio, or recording or publicly performing cover versions, etc.

So, Glee doesn't need permission to record the cover tunes, but they need permission to use them on television.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

aindik said:


> IIRC, the compulsory license doesn't cover things like use in movies and TV shows. Anything with synchronization of the music to video requires the consent of the copyright holder, which can be withheld. The compulsory license is for things like playing the songs on radio, or recording or publicly performing cover versions, etc.
> 
> So, Glee doesn't need permission to record the cover tunes, but they need permission to use them on television.


Is this a fixed rate or is it negotiable? Would this also explain why some music was edited out of That 70's Show?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

702 said:


> Is this a fixed rate or is it negotiable? Would this also explain why some music was edited out of That 70's Show?


Synchronization? It's not fixed by law. If it's not part of the compulsory license regime, then the copyright owner can set his/her/its price and also refuse to grant the license.

It may be privately fixed by some representative or group of copyright owners (e.g., ASCAP), as suggested by Marc, but I don't know that.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Marc said:


> My guess is that if there is an established rate, it's set by ASCAP.


I think we're going off on a tangent here. I wasn't referring to what the producers have to pay to use a particular version of a song on the show; I was referring to what a school would have to pay to be able to sing that song in a competition open to the public.


----------

